# Cube LTD AMS Messemodell 2008



## Wisdom (12. September 2008)

Salut miteinander,

nach knapp 10 Jahren will ich wieder ins "Business" einsteigen und mir endlich wieder ein vernünftiges Bike zulegen. Nachdem sich in dieser langen Zeit einiges getan hat hab ich mich die letzten 2-3 Wochen auf den aktuellen Stand der Dinge gebracht und hab den Markt etwas genauer sondiert.

Ich will demnächst wieder Touren fahren und brauche daher ein Tourer/All-Mountain Gefährt, das die eine oder andere XC Fahrt überstehen soll und auch, wie gesagt, längere Touren mitmachen soll. Außerdem sollte es nicht allzu schwer sein (max. um 12.5 KG) und komfortabel sein. Die Wahl fiel letztendlich auf ein Fully (max. 1500 Euro), da sich hier alle Vorteile vereinen.


Aktuell befinden wir uns ja im Umschwung zu '09 Modellen (leider hab ich die Eurobike verpasst, in den '90ern war das ein Pflichttermin für mich), aber vor Ort konnte ich das ein oder andere Model ins Auge fassen. Besonders aufgefallen ist mir das "Cube LTD AMS Messemodell 2008" (http://www.adrenalin.info/online-sh...seite/cube-ltd-ams-messemodell-2008.html#geo2), da es hier vor Ort (H&S) besonders günstig im Abverkauf zu haben ist:










Ich bin mir rel. sicher, das der Preis sehr gut ist, würde aber gerne eure Meinung hören. Was denkt ihr? Passt das Bike, neben dem Preis, auch zu meinen Profil? Auch da bin ich mir eigentlich sicher, würde aber, aufgrund meiner langen "Abwesenheit" am Markt, gerne ein paar weitere Meinungen einholen. V.a. bzgl. der Dämpfer, da ich z.B. gerne einen Fox RP23 dran hätte und den verbauten Manitou Dämpfer nicht richtig einschätzen kann.


Danke euch schon mal im Voraus!


Au revoir...


----------



## Roitherkur (12. September 2008)

Das ist ein guter Preis für ein solides Radl. Den Dämpfer würde ich allerdings auch tauschen. Aber dann wird der Preis nicht mehr ganz so attraktiv sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (12. September 2008)

Hi,
H&S hat z.Zt. generell einiges interessantes an Cube Modellen im Angebot. Wenn's von Deiner Seite noch ein bisschen mehr Richtung "All Mountain", d.h. mehr Federweg, ggf. mehr Spaß in den Ahrbergen,  gehen soll, ist sicherlich das Stereo auch eine gute Alternative. Müsstest Du als K18 für ca. 1700,- + ein bißchen Zubehör kriegen.

Gruß aus Euskirchen
sinux


----------



## Wisdom (12. September 2008)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten. Das Stereo gab es für 1539 (weiß nicht mehr genau welche Austattungsversion), ist der Unterschied so groß? Ja, mehr All-Mountain (v.a. Federweg, 120-140mm würden schon reichen) wären mir recht.


Au revoir...


----------



## truce (12. September 2008)

Hallo!

Habe mir das besagte Fahrrad (Cube AMS Ltd 2008) gestern bei einem lokalen HÃ¤ndler bei mir geholt.
Allerdings fÃ¼r 1350 â¬, dafÃ¼r mit besseren Pedalen und Helm.

Kann es wirklich nur empfehlen!


----------



## slaeng (14. September 2008)

Hallo
Ich hab das Cube AMS Messemodel 08 seit Mai und bin rundherum damit zufrieden. Ich hab lang Prospekte gewälzt und verschiedene Händler abgeklappert und kein vergleichbarers Bike mit dem Preisleistungsverhältnis gefunden. Was mir wichtig war : Komplette XT-Ausstattung, möglichkeit einen zweiten Flaschenhalter zu motieren auch, wenn dieser nur eine kleine Trinkflasche aufnehmen kann. Die Federgabel und  der Manitoudämpfer leistet gute Dienste, auch wenn es mal etwas schneller und rauer zugeht. Überrascht war ich das trotz bequemer Sitzposition das Bike eine sehr gute Kletterfähigkeit besitzt mein Rat wäre das Bike mal Probezufahren und bei gefallen zuschlagen!


----------



## altes-kind (14. September 2008)

Hallo, ich hab' mir damals das das Cube Messemodell 2006 fÃ¼r 1050â¬ gekauft und bin damit immernoch sehr zufrieden. Mehr Bike braucht der "normale" Mountainbiker nicht - und mit ein wenig Ausdauer lÃ¤sst man damit auch locker andere mit deutlich teureren Bikes stehen. ;-)


----------



## Wisdom (15. September 2008)

slaeng schrieb:


> Hallo
> Was mir wichtig war : Komplette XT-Ausstattung



Ja, das ist auch mir wichtig. Ich schau mir die Tage das Messemodell und das Stereo nochmal an und werde mal Probefahren, momentan sieht es aber mehr nach dem AMS aus (auch wenn mir die besseren Federsysteme des Stereo mehr zusagen).


Au revoir...


----------



## sinux (15. September 2008)

Noch ein Tipp:
Im letzten Jahr hatte H&S bei einigen Cube Rädern nach der massiven Preisreduktion einiges an Teilen abgebaut bzw. getauscht (Syntace Sattelschnellspanner, andere Laufräder).
Hier solltest Du wachsam sein und dies mit der Originalausstattung abgleichen.
sinux


----------



## chris2305 (15. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich fahre das Vorjahresmodell und habe bis jetzt keine Probleme damit. Es trägt einen auch schön durch die Alpen und der Federweg reicht völlig aus. Mehr kann an Federweg immer da sein, muss aber auch bewegt werden..
Der Manitou Dämpfer tut seine Arbeit.
Für mehr Geld bekommst du immer aber bei allem was besseres.

Viel Spaß beim Probefahren
____________________
www.weserbikeland.com


----------



## Wisdom (18. September 2008)

Heute war ich vor Ort und konnte mir nochmal alles anschauen und Probe fahren. Das Stereo liegt mir etwas besser als das AMS (Geometrie, beides 18"). Das Stereo (K18, 1539.- Euro) ist bis auf 2 Punkte (LX Schalthebel, nur Deore Kassette) auch reichlich gut ausgestattet - von da her wird es wahrscheinlich das Stereo. Wenn - ja wenn mir nicht noch 2 Radon Modelle ins Auge gefallen wären:


1.) Radon QLT Race 7.0 (1649,- Euro vor Ort)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Ausstattung_id_23523_.htm






Ein Racer (das sagt alleine der Federweg), aber auch ziemlich gut ausgestattet und v.a. ziemlich leicht.


2.) Radon Stage 7.0 (1579,- Euro)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Ausstattung_id_23530_.htm






All-Mountain wie das Stereo, mit einer höherwertigen Talas, etwas höherwertiger Ausstattung und identischem Gewicht im Vergleich zum Stereo.



Am Stereo gefällt mir die Optik einen Tick besser und der Lockout am Lenker, dafür spricht das Gewicht für das Race und die Ausstattung für das Stage. Das Problem das ich habe ist, das ich weder reiner Racer noch reiner All-Mounter bin. Das lässt beide Profile zu und macht die Sache nicht einfach.

Hat jemand eine Entscheidungshilfe parat? 


Au revoir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (18. September 2008)

Tja ne Entscheidungshilfe ist schwierig. Beide Bikes sind auch klasse. Radon und Cube ist eine "Suppe". Wo liegen denn eher deine Vorlieben beim Biken? 
Mit 100 mm Federweg kann mann auch alles fahren, auf der anderen Seite ist es auch schön die Gabel verstellen zu können auf mehr Federweg wie zum Beispiel beim Stage.
Ausgestattet sind beide sehr gut. Wie gesagt:
Wo sind deine Vorlieben und was fährst du am meisten???


----------



## sinux (18. September 2008)

Wisdom schrieb:


> [...] Das Stereo (K18, 1539.- Euro) ist bis auf 2 Punkte (LX Schalthebel, nur Deore Kassette) auch reichlich gut ausgestattet - von da her wird es wahrscheinlich das Stereo. Wenn - ja wenn mir nicht noch 2 Radon Modelle ins Auge gefallen wären:
> [...]


Ich stand in genau demselben Laden vor dem (fast) identischen Entscheidungsproblem:
Geworden ist's das Stereo K18 - und ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden.
Das AMs oder QLT Race fiel ei bei jedoch raus, da ich "Zwei-Rädrig" fahre, d.h. mein altes Race Hardtail wenn's ein flottes Trainingsründchen auf Forstwegen etc. werden soll bzw. wenn ich mit "Hardtailern" unterwegs bin, das Stereo wenn's was mehr krachen soll (Trails, Ahrberge, längere Touren).
Über da LX Kassette habe ich mich auch geärgert und gegen eine noch vorhandene XT 11-34 ausgetauscht, das ist aber ein Verschleißteil und wird eh früher oder später ausgetauscht. Was definitiv für das Stereo spricht, sind die feinen Syntace Teile, schau Dir allein mal an was da für eine Sattelstütze drin ist. Dazu kommen Lenker / Vorbaukombi. 
Die Revelation macht durchaus einen tollen Dienst - soll vor allem etwas unkomplizierter in Sachen WArtung sein als die Fox (bei der natürlich das stufenweise Absenken toll ist).
Ich habe mich beim "Probefahren" auf dem Stereo wohler gefühlt als auf dem Stage, wenn auch das sicher subjektiv ist und Du eigentlich im Gelände testen müsstest. 
Fazit:
Alle von Dir ins Auge gefassten Räder machen sicherlich richtig Spaß. Irgendwo muss jetzt wohl auch ne Bauchentscheidung her.

cu
Der sinux


----------



## Wisdom (18. September 2008)

@chris2305: Gute & richtige Frage. Da ich so lange nicht mehr biken war wird sich das erst ein wenig zeigen müssen. Vermutlich wird es etwas mehr in Richtung Tour gehen, etwa 60:40 <-> Tour:All-Mountain. 100mm reichen sicher auch für viele Situationen, aber ich will auch ein kleines Stück in die Zukunft investieren - und ich weiß genau das es mich wie damals packen wird und ich sicher später "intensiver" fahren werde.


@sinux: Wenn's wenigstens 'ne LX Kassette wäre - es ist eine billige Deore, was ich auch nicht ganz bei solch einem Bike verstehen kann. Beim Nachfolgemodell wurden alle Kritikpunkte ausgemerzt (XT Kassette, XT Schalthebel, etwas niedriger Schwerpunkt) - aber es ist erst ab März '09 zu haben und kostet natürlich 2200 Euro . Klar, Syntace Teile sind nicht schlecht, aber schon damals sollte eine Sattelstütze nur Ihren Zweck erfüllen (v.a. leicht sein  ) - das wird eine Ritchey sicherlich auch (und da beide Bikes gleich viel wiegen spielt das Gewicht keine Rolle).

Die Talas ist wirklich klasse, grade das Absenken ist ein wirklich sinnvolles Feature (welches die Revelation wenn ich es nicht falsch verstanden habe per U-Turn ja auch kann) - schade das eine Remote Lockout erst in mit den '09er Modellen verfügbar wird.


Ich werde das Rage Probe fahren und mich dann entscheiden und versuchen was am Preis des Stereo zu machen. Eine XT Kassette + XT Hebel sollten mit geringem Aufpreis drin sein.


Au revoir...


----------



## sinux (18. September 2008)

Wisdom schrieb:


> Klar, Syntace Teile sind nicht schlecht, aber schon damals sollte eine Sattelstütze nur Ihren Zweck erfüllen (v.a. leicht sein  ) - das wird eine Ritchey sicherlich auch (und da beide Bikes gleich viel wiegen spielt das Gewicht keine Rolle).
> ...



naja es gibt da schon noch einen anderen zweck der sattelstütze....
z.B. Sattel halten  
Was manchmal vergessen wird ist die Einstellbarkeit des Sattels, z.B. Stufenlos + bombemfest, und da ist die Syntace schon 1A.

BTW:
Habe am Hardtail ne Ritchey WCS, die ist auch ok, aber ein bisschen fummeliger beim Einstellen.

Aber wie gesacht - letztlich entscheidend ist, dass das Rad passt.


cu
Der sinux


----------



## Glasworscht (24. September 2008)

Hi!

Ich bin auch hin und her gerissen...
Die aktuellen Messemodelle kommen im schicken weiss und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir jetzt ein ams ltd cc oder ein ltd cc hole
Ausstattung ist beim ams besser aber halt ein fully und vom Gewicht her nehmen die sich jetzt auch nicht gerade die Butter vom Brot, gibts den preislich etwas vergleichbares?

Was haltet ihr allgemein vom ams???


----------



## chris2305 (24. September 2008)

AMS(Cube)= ausgewogene Räder; Preis Leistung ist gut. Vergleichbares gibt es viel wenn man nur sucht, z.B. Radon, Ghost....

Fully ist halt komfortabler. Du musst halt nur wissen wie viel du ausgeben möchtest und was für dich wichtig ist an dem Bike..

Aber AMS ist schon gut, aber was soll ich auch sonst sagen, fahre ja eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. September 2008)

Wisdom schrieb:


> [...] Klar, Syntace Teile sind nicht schlecht, aber schon damals sollte eine Sattelstütze nur Ihren Zweck erfüllen (v.a. leicht sein  ) - das wird eine Ritchey sicherlich auch (und da beide Bikes gleich viel wiegen spielt das Gewicht keine Rolle).[...]
> 
> Au revoir...



Wenn das Gewicht gleich ist. Auf dem Stereo aber ne schwere Kasette (Verschleißteil) sitzt, kannst du dir denken wie es aussieht wenn da ne XT draufsitzt . 
Wenn du deinen Sattel mal nacheinander auf einer Ritchey Stüzte und der P6 montiert hast wirst du auch überrascht sein was es bei den Stützen doch für unterschiede gibt. Die Haptik bei den Syntace Teilen, gerade bei der Montage, finde ich deutlich angenehmer als z.B bei den Ritchey sachen die ich schon verbaut hatte. 
Auf die Funktion hat das größtenteils keine Auswirkung, aber die Syntace Teile machten einfach nen deutlich höherwertigen/durchdachteren Eindruck, einfach mal bewusst befummeln . 

grüße
jan


----------

